

Is Internet Explorer Dead? Are You? - rayvega
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Is-Internet-Explorer-Dead-Are-You.aspx

======
ZeroGravitas
So is he the only person in the world who thought that in the hypothetical
case that Mozilla Firefox returned to single digit market share, it would be
because IE9 ate its lunch?

I had assumed Chrome on desktop and various Webkit on mobile was the assumed
competition, I honestly never even considered IE.

